# Amrum



## MichaelB (2. April 2001)

Moin,ich plane einen Ausflug nach Amrum und erinnere mich gaaanz dunkel, dort mal mit meinem Vater zusammen geangelt zu haben.... ( vor etwa 30 Jahren) Wie sieht es heutzutage aus, hat jemand Erfahrungen auf / um die Insel machen können?Gruß von Michael


----------



## Seehund (2. April 2001)

Hallo MichaelB,
Da Amrum bei Niedrigwasser rundum trocken fällt, ist das Brandungsangeln hier glaube ich hier recht schwierig.
Vielleicht hast du an der Südkante der Insel glück, daß auch bein Ebbe der Priel dicht an der Insel vorbeiläuft und Du dadurch nicht so weite Wege bis zum Wasser hast. Das sind zum Angeln auch schon die einzigen Anmerkungen die ich darüber machen kann. 
Ansonsten beneide ich Dich ein wenig. Amrum ist für mich eine sehr schöne Insel mit einem herrlichen Sandstrand an der Westseite.Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven 

------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## amrumbank (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Amrum*

Es gab mal Zeiten da hat man jedemenge Platte und manchmal auch Aale geangelt. Da hier schon seit Jahren keiner mehr angelt, würde ich es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen. Erfolg eher gleich ???. Der Seehund will halt auch etwas fressen. Aber wer weiß das schon. Habe in Steenoode schon schöne Aale an Land gezogen. Kommt immer drauf an. Wenn ich mich zum angeln mache, gehe ich davon aus, nix zu fangen. Und freud sich der Jünger mit einem Fisch nach Hause zu gehen? Klar. Juni-Juli ist Meeräschenzeit. Gefangen habe ich noch keine. Zumindest nicht mit der Angel. Müssen Profis ran. Es gibt aber echt ein paar tolle sachen meine lieben Jünger, das würde euch glatt den Mais im Arsch kochen lassen.  Petri Heil. Mann sieht sich im Seehund.


----------



## Neffifisch (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Amrum*

Hallo Michael, 

war früher öfter mal auf Amrum, wunderschöne Insel -kann mich erinnern , dass im Sommer auf der Wattseite nachts mal Aale gefangen haben, müsste Anleger Stenodde gewesen sein. 
Hatte vor ein paar Jahren auch mal ein Gepräch dem Präsi des Angelvereins, gleichzeitig Inselpolizist. War ernüchternd, erzählte mir von einem Nachtangeln bei welchem ca. 15 Leute 3 Platte und ein paar Aale gezogen haben. War am Nordstrand. Hab´s dann auch mal dort probiert, aber ohne Erfolg. Das einzig positive ist, wenn du einen Spaten mitnimmst, brauchst du keinen Cent für Wattwurm löhen, nur graben. 

Schönen Urlaub

Neffifisch


----------



## Lorenz (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Amrum*

Weiß jemand ob man auf der Hallig Langeness angeln kann bzw. ob man von dort aus was fangen kann?

Ich fahre da in zwei Wochen für ein paar Tage mit der Schule hin,deswegen wäre das vielleicht interessant zu wissen |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 147625 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Amrum*

Moin,
angeln auf Amrum gestalltet sich als schwierige sache, denn die fahrinnen liegen meist weit vom ufer entfernt. Aber die meisten beiträge sind falsch formuliert. Am besten kann man nicht an den Mohlen oder mit weiten würfen Fangen. Mann muss da etwas anders rangehen, da sich die meiste Nahrung in den zusammenbrechenden Wellen enthalten sind. Die großen Fische kann man in den Flachwassergebieten fangen (eine Stunde vor Ebbe), da die großen fische mit den lestzen wellen verschwinden. ich hoffe ich konnte euch etwas weiterhelfen
Euer Vincent Jureczek


----------



## Heidechopper (3. September 2014)

*AW: Amrum*

Hallo Leute, 
 mal ein kurzer Bericht über die derzeitige Lage auf Amrum.
 Ich bin zur Zeit auf Amrum und habe einmal den Versuch an der Südspitze im Priel am Kniephaken gemacht. Hintergrund war das dieser ständig Wasser führt, das aus der Lagune, die dem Kniephaken vorgelagert ist zu- und abläuft. Montage waren Brandungsruten mit 150er Krallenblei und Buttpaternoster mit Wattwurm. Angelzeit 2 -Std. vor und 1 -Std. nach Hochwasser. Schneider schwarz! Nachfragen bei den Einheimischen ergaben: alle Voraussetzungen sind sehr schlecht für Amrum. Der Sommer brachte bis zu 24°!C Wassertemperatur, was sowohl Fische als auch deren Beute in tiefes Wasser verdrängt hat. Auch die Krabbenfischer müssen weiter raus fahren. Eine kleine Ausfahrt mit der MS EILUN in den Steenodder Priel scheint das Ergebnis zu bestätigen. Kommende Woche werde ich es noch Mal am Hauptstrand versuchen und erneut berichten.
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## BlankyB (3. September 2014)

*AW: Amrum*

Moinsen,

und wie siehts von der Mole in Steenodde aus? Da müsste man doch in etwas tieferes wasser kommen.
 War vor kurzem dort im Urlaub aber zum Angeln bin ich nicht gekommen.

Ein anderer Angler sagte er hat ein paar maßige Schollen in Wittdün gefangen.

Gruß Blanky |wavey:


----------



## Henryk (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Amrum*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mich gestern Abend hier auf Amrum im Brandungsangeln versucht. Dank der vielen tollen Beschreibungen fühlte ich mich recht gut vorbereitet, dennoch gebe ich auch meine Tipps zum Besten.
Wir sind hier im Urlaub und ich hatte vor wenigstens einmal hier zu Angeln. Gutgläubig wie ich bin, dachte ich mir, dass es in 2014 bestimmt schon einen Angelladen auf Amrum geben wird. Wie Ihr Euch sicher denken könnt, gibt es den auch heute (2014) nicht. So musste ich selbst ran und Wattwürmer suchen. Bei Steenodde (alter Ölhafen) habe ich weniger gute Erfahrungen gemacht, da es dort auf der rechten Seite sehr schlickig und auf der linken Seite alles voller Muscheln war. Wattwürmer waren dort nur wenige zu finden. Gut wiederum lief es links vom Fähranleger in Wittdün (Blick von der Insel zum Fähranleger, also Richtung Norden). Hier ist das Watt leicht zugänglich und alles ist voller kleiner markanter Sandhaufen. Meine Herausforderung bestand nun darin diese auszubuddeln. Unsere Vermieterin war leider überhaupt nicht daran interessiert mir zu helfen (ich dürfte mir nicht mal einen Spaten borgen), sodass ich es mit Kinderschippen probiert habe. Diese Schippen kann man dort überall kaufen, halten aber nicht wirklich viel aus. Mir sind 2 Stück zerbrochen, sodass ich dann am Schluss per Hand die Dinger ausgebuddelt habe, finster. 
Im ortsansässigen Haushaltswarenladen hätte man mir gern eine Forke oder Spaten bestellt, aber die Lieferzeit hätte 7-10 Tage betragen, doppelt finster.
Am Angeltag war es morgens sehr stürmisch, alles war aufgewühlt, sodass ich mich entschied, Abends vor der nächsten Flut vom Fähranleger zu angeln. Das geht in der Woche super bequem, da ab 20:30 Uhr dort nichts mehr los ist. Am Wochenende fahren die Fähren vermutlich länger.
Ich konnte also mit dem Auto bequem bis an die blauen Wartehäuschen vor fahren und im Laternenlicht das Angelzeug aufbauen (so bequem und komfortabel ging das noch nie). 
Wie auf Googlemaps schon zu sehen ist, ist es dort auch gleich sehr tief, also optimal dachte ich.
Leider ist alles Gute selten beisammen, denn der gewünschte Erfolg blieb aus. Durch die recht starke seitliche Strömung hatte ich permanent Seegras in der Schnur, was eine Bisserkennung unmöglich machte. Ich habe recht schnell auf Krallenbleie umgestellt, aber Fische hat das auch nicht gebracht. Bei jedem Einholen war die Schnur voller Seegras und bei jedem zweiten Einholen waren die Haken blank, aber ob das Krabben oder Fische waren …?

Was würde ich beim nächsten Mal anders machen? Ganz klar, ich würde mir einen Spaten mitbringen und ich würde es rechts vom Fähranleger in der zweiten oder dritten Buhne versuchen. Den geringeren Komfort (man kann trotzdem das Auto in unmittelbarer Nähe abstellen) und das geringere Licht (keine Laternen) würde ich dabei in Kauf nehmen, ganz in der Hoffnung weniger Strömung zu haben.

Gruß Henryk


----------



## Heidechopper (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Amrum*

Hallo Henryk, 
den Spaten vergiss mal schnell! Damit ist das Watti-Buddeln recht mühevoll und die Gefahr, das der Spaten abbricht auch sehr hoch. Ich benutze dabei immer eine Grabegabel besserer Qualität. damit geht es leichter zu buddeln, wohl weil der Schlick dabei mehr entwässert wird. So eine Gabel habe ich immer als Angelzubehör parat, wenn's auf die Insel (egal welche) geht.
Zu Deinem Angelplatz an Anleger: kein guter Platz, da hier ständig kräftiger Gezeitenstrom herrscht und auch das Getöse der Fähren unter Wasser dürfte den Fischen nicht behagen. Fisch geht nur in der Brandungszone. Und das heißt entweder nach Norddorf an den Strand oder seeeeehr weit laufen! Und auf den Tidenkalender achten; -es sollte auflaufendes Wasser sein. Leider konnte ich dieses Jahr aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht so weit schleppen und habe es mit Null-Ergebnis an der Buhne neben dem Ablauf der Lagune von Wittdün probiert. Die Jahre davor war ich bei jedem Angeln an der Brandung fängig. Die Schollen bissen an manchen Tagen sogar im knöcheltiefen Wasser! Und jetzt fängt die gute Zeit erst an.
 Angelgerät gibt's entweder auf Sylt oder Föhr. Und auf Föhr stehen die Chancen auf eine Grabegabel im Warenlager auch ganz gut (Landwirtschaft! LBAG!).

 Gruß aus der Heide
 Rolf


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Amrum*

Danke für den tollen Bericht.

#6

An der Nordsee bei St. PETER im Wattbereich habe ich bisher mit den Brandungsmethoden der Ostsee kein Erfolg verbuchen können. Aber dafür mit anderen Methoden: die Plattfisch folgen dem auflaufenden Wasser nach der Ebbe. In nur knietiefem Wasser haben wir im Sommer mit dem Buttlöffel viele, allerdings fast nur kleine Platten fangen können. Kaum mal einer über Maß. Aber trotzdem sehr kurzweilig. Auch merkwürdig: entweder biss es richtig gut, so 10 bis 15 in einer Stunde, oder garnicht. Besage Zeit die 2 Std. Nach tiefststand. als Köder Watwurmstucke, die Dinger waren meist 30 cm lang und bis daumendick. Aale werden fast gar nicht mehr im Watt gefangen.

Petri C.


----------



## Frankenmichl (9. Februar 2022)

Moin Leute
Ich war im Februar 2021 schon auf Amrum. leider war wie schon oben befürchtet der Ausflug ohne Erfolg desshalb auch kein Bericht.
Nun fahre ich im Mai wieder und hätte ein Paar Fragen:
1. Ich bin von 26.04.-23.05. auf Amrum und möchte meine Brandungrute wieder zum Einsatz bringen. Welche Fischart ist din dieser Zeit zu erwarten?
2. Kann mir einer Montagen empfehlen? da ich Blutiger Anfänger bin kenne ich mich da nicht aus.
3. Hab schon viele Stellen gehört aber welche findet ihr am Besten? (optimaler weise Googlekoordinate)
4. Natürlich sollte man bei enlaufendem Wasser fischen so viel weiß ich jetzt schon aber ballert man dann seinen Köder so weit es geht raus oder gibt es da eine gewisse entfernung?
5. Ist außerdem eine besondere Tages oder Nachtzeit besonders fängig?
Wäre sehr nett wenn mir einer diese Fragen beantworten könnte.
Vielen dank im Vorraus


----------



## Orothred (9. Februar 2022)

Frankenmichl schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> Ich war im Februar 2021 schon auf Amrum. leider war wie schon oben befürchtet der Ausflug ohne Erfolg desshalb auch kein Bericht.
> Nun fahre ich im Mai wieder und hätte ein Paar Fragen:
> 1. Ich bin von 26.04.-23.05. auf Amrum und möchte meine Brandungrute wieder zum Einsatz bringen. Welche Fischart ist din dieser Zeit zu erwarten?
> ...



Und das musstest du jetzt gleich in zehntausend uralte Themen posten? Was soll das?


----------



## rippi (9. Februar 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Und das musstest du jetzt gleich in zehntausend uralte Themen posten? Was soll das?


Wieso?


----------



## Frankenmichl (20. Februar 2022)

Gibt es ein neues Thema?


----------



## Orothred (20. Februar 2022)

Frankenmichl schrieb:


> Gibt es ein neues Thema?



Völlig irrelevant, man postet nicht den gleichen Beitrag drölf mal in irgendwelchen alten Themen....


----------



## rippi (20. Februar 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Völlig irrelevant, man postet nicht den gleichen Beitrag drölf mal in irgendwelchen alten Themen....


Wie fängt man auf Pellworm? Und kann man auf Pellworm im Süsswasser angeln?


----------

